

Show HN: Queby, your personalized job stream. - unsane1
http://que.by/

======
unsane1
We’ve just opened up our public beta, and while we’re very much still early in
our process, I am excited to show it to everyone, get comments, and hopefully
get people using it.

~~~
hashtag
How does this work? Are you scraping job listings directly from companies job
pages and updating it in real time or what? What filtering options are
available?

I dislike that I have to sign up to get any info about how the product works.

~~~
unsane1
We’ve tried to give users examples on the studies page to give an idea of how
it works. You can see those here:
[http://www.que.by/studies](http://www.que.by/studies)

I had previously also put together a quick youtube video showing some of it as
well, you can see that here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6tkUa9OtlI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6tkUa9OtlI)

A summary here is that our main tool available right now allows the user to
use a bookmarklet (we’re also working on browser extensions) to scrape the
page being viewed and send it to our systems for parsing and saving. This
means that any posting you find can be saved without relying on sessions,
cookies, etc to keep track of it. And once it is in your saved list you have
control over when it is removed, so that even if the job expires on the
originating site you still have a record of it.

You can keep your positions private, or publish them to a public feed which
others can then subscribe to thus getting a feed of positions you’ve found.
Say you are interested in helping to support the Ruby on Rails community and
you’d like to keep a list of good Rails jobs that is sharable with others.
Anything you save to this queue is published to the feed and anyone can
subscribe to it.

That's the quick-ish intro, we have more coming, but this is the start, and
we’re hoping to get feedback and people using it.

